# Which diplexer for SWM/OTA?



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of re-routing/rewiring my DirecTV and OTA setup. I've already completed the DirecTV side (SWM-8 to 2 HR2x and a H21). The OTA side is an 8-bay UHF with a pre-amp mounted at the antenna and a distribution amp in the house. I would like to combine my OTA line in to my DirecTV line. I know that the SWM-8 has an OTA in but unsure of which diplexer I would need. I'm not sure if the power to the OTA pre-amp can be used with a diplexer.

I've included a diagram of my current setup. Only the computer and the HDTV connected to the HR21 need to have OTA.

EDIT: The OTA would run on the 100' RG6 to the 2 HR2x. There is no DECA. I use "unsupported" ethernet for MRV.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

After examining the diagram, it occurred to me, that I can probably eliminate the dist amp and replace it with a 2-way splitter after the diplexor. The dist amp is what powers the pre-amp. But then again, will the power from the SWM-8 PI pass to the pre-amp?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

bleggett29 said:


> After examining the diagram, it occurred to me, that I can probably eliminate the dist amp and replace it with a 2-way splitter after the diplexor. The dist amp is what powers the pre-amp. But then again, will the power from the SWM-8 PI pass to the pre-amp?


I don't know how that could possibly work. And you very well might need a pre-amp on the OTA as the SWM8 severely attenuates OTA, much more than diplexing it in after the SWM8. Provides greater isolation I guess. Any pre-amp would have to go between the SWM8 and the OTA antenna.

But be aware that the DECA and OTA frequencies overlap - diplex OTA and you can't use DECA.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

dettxw said:


> I don't know how that could possibly work. And you very well might need a pre-amp on the OTA as the SWM8 severely attenuates OTA, much more than diplexing it in after the SWM8. Provides greater isolation I guess. Any pre-amp would have to go between the SWM8 and the OTA antenna.
> 
> But be aware that the DECA and OTA frequencies overlap - diplex OTA and you can't use DECA.


If I'm understanding correctly, it would be best to skip the SWM-8 for diplexing. I would need 2 diplexers with power passing only on the OTA leg. One diplexer would be connected between the SWM-8 and 100' RG6 (keep in mind that this run is not powering the SWM-8) via the non-powered port while the OTA is on the powered port. And the other end of the 100' RG6 would be connected to the second diplexer with the power passing port to the 2-way OTA dist amp and the non-power passing port to the SWS-2.
Does this sound correct?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

bleggett29 said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, it would be best to skip the SWM-8 for diplexing. I would need 2 diplexers with power passing only on the OTA leg. One diplexer would be connected between the SWM-8 and 100' RG6 (keep in mind that this run is not powering the SWM-8) via the non-powered port while the OTA is on the powered port. And the other end of the 100' RG6 would be connected to the second diplexer with the power passing port to the 2-way OTA dist amp and the non-power passing port to the SWS-2.
> Does this sound correct?


Sounds like you have it figured out, just make sure and use satellite frequency diplexers. But, with your desired setup you want power passing on the OTA side only. Do they make diplexers like that? The power passing is usually on the satellite side. Can you power the preamp on the antenna side of the diplexers?


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

dettxw said:


> Sounds like you have it figured out, just make sure and use satellite frequency diplexers. But, with your desired setup you want power passing on the OTA side only. Do they make diplexers like that? The power passing is usually on the satellite side. Can you power the preamp on the antenna side of the diplexers?


LOL. I have no clue! I'm looking for diplexers with the DC-pass on the 
OTA side. I can't find any. I found a few with DC-pass on both sides.

I THINK if I remove the powered dist amp and move the SWM PI to the 100' RG6 line I can use a regular diplexer at the SWS-2 and a dual DC-pass diplexer at the SWM-8/OTA it SHOULD also power the pre-amp.


----------

